# Match the stamiode! Lets have fun!



## rdlsreno (Oct 26, 2009)

Let see who could match the right staminode to the right name of the Section Polyantha.

Enjoy!

Ramon

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.






a. Paph. richardianum
b. Paph. Toni Semple
c. Paph. haynaldianum
d. Paph. Robinianum
e. Paph. dianthum
f. Paph. parishii
g. Paph. lowii


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 26, 2009)

:rollhappy: Ok I'll give a couple a try!
#2 - c.haynaldianum
#7 - b.Toni Semple


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 26, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> :rollhappy: Ok I'll give a couple a try!
> #2 - c.haynaldianum
> #7 - b.Toni Semple



Must answer all.

Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 26, 2009)

let's have a try (it was a lot of research Ramon, but good game ):
a => 6 
b => 7
c => 2
d => 4
e => 5
f => 3
g => 1
Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 26, 2009)

Great collection of stams! Nope, can help ID them though...OK I'm too lazy.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 26, 2009)

a. Paph. richardianum=6
b. Paph. Toni Semple=7
c. Paph. haynaldianum=2
d. Paph. Robinianum=1
e. Paph. dianthum=3
f. Paph. parishii=5
g. Paph. lowii=4
And that's my final answer!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm just impressed with all the different stams! I'll have to look at them closer from now on!


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 27, 2009)

Nobody got it yet! Near but keep trying.

Ramon


----------



## Ruth (Oct 27, 2009)

How about this?
a= richardianum 1
b=Toni Semple 7
c=haynaldianum 2
d=Robinianum 4
e=dianthum 5
f=parishii 3
g=lowii 6


----------



## Clark (Oct 27, 2009)

Playboy for botanists?


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 28, 2009)

Clark E said:


> Playboy for botanists?



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

Ramon


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 28, 2009)

Paph. richardianum = 1
Paph. Toni Semple = 7
Paph. haynaldianum = 2
Paph. Robinianum = 6
Paph. dianthum = 5
Paph. parishii = 3
Paph. lowii = 4


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 28, 2009)

a. Paph. richardianum=6
b. Paph. Toni Semple=7
c. Paph. haynaldianum=2
d. Paph. Robinianum=1
e. Paph. dianthum=5
f. Paph. parishii=3
g. Paph. lowii=4
OK, So the earlier posting wasn't my final answer!!


----------



## Rick (Oct 28, 2009)

richardianum A= #4
haynaldianum C = #2
lowii G = #1
Tony Semple B = #7
Robinianum D = #6
parishii F = #3
dianthum E = #5


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 29, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> a. Paph. richardianum=6
> b. Paph. Toni Semple=7
> c. Paph. haynaldianum=2
> d. Paph. Robinianum=1
> ...



Yeah! We got a winner!!!!:clap::clap::clap:

Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 29, 2009)

Yea!!!.... I had to go back to your old posts Ramon To find some of the answers!


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 30, 2009)

Here are the whole flower pictures.

Enjoy!

Ramon

Paph. Robinianum





Paph. haynadlianum By (Neeri orchids)





Paph. parishii (orchidasia)





Paph. lowii





Paph. dianthum (Eric Hunt Picture)





Paph. richardianum





Paph. Toni Semple


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 30, 2009)

:rollhappy::rollhappy: Hey a winner! Congrats on your determination Rick!
Nice photos Ramon, fun thread!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 30, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> :rollhappy::rollhappy: Hey a winner! Congrats on your determination Rick!
> Nice photos Ramon, fun thread!



I agree!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 31, 2009)

The parishii is just out of this world...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 1, 2009)

I agree!


----------

